# Phoenix Phurmeet A



## Woggle (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, Phoenix Phurmeet is tentatively on, with this year being a small party at my place (643 sq ft one bedroom apartment, prolly a dozen or so people), with next year being our first real event. This year's is mostly a holiday dinner and get together to lay out a plan and interview potential staff. Obviously this isn't really worth travelling to, but ifn you're in the Phoenix area or within what you consider reasonable travellling distance, we're looking for people with convention or other event experience (gotta be a chairman or similar we can contact to confirm), you're invited.

Event will happen mid-afternoon 28 November, and by this weekend i'll confirm or deny this message.    For this year we need table and chairs as i've little furnishings here, and we'll welcome contributions of food or drink. Agenda is obvious, putting together a staff, budget, and discussing venues (our first choice was Desert Botanical Gardens, but at $1700 for 5 hours of the main space, that just isn't viable). PM me here or on FA, or drop me an email at bâ€¢uâ€¢câ€¢kleshoe@gmail.com (normally it ain't so bullet ridden) if you're interested even ifn you can't attend.

Donke... i mean Danke


----------



## Woggle (Nov 21, 2009)

*RIP Phoenix Phurmeet A*

Ok, that's it, third and last time i try to pull this off. First time i was new to the area, over ambitious, plus i was an untreated manic depressive on the manic side. Second time was scratched when i got together with another group trying to put one one, a group with more resources than i. They gave up, but after my experience with them, i took little faith in their claim that it was lack of support from the local community. This announcement was also posted to the group, and the reaction? Insert the sound of one hand clapping. Yep, they want a convention, but they don't want to contribute to it. Well, three strikes and you're out. Perhaps someone else someday will put one together out here, but i'm going to surrender, its pointless without support.

Oh well, would've been nice, but that's life.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, give me a few more days and I'll be in the area.  I'm certainly interested in meeting Phoenix furs.


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 27, 2009)

I messaged you (Woggle). Sorry that I couldn't bring more to the table.


----------



## oneace (Nov 29, 2009)

I've very interested in meeting up with furs in the phoenix area.


----------



## Sam (Nov 29, 2009)

That would be pretty cool actually. It will all depend on when I'm going up around that area though.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 9, 2009)

Curses, FA going down practically the day I arrive in Phoenix!

Anyway, I'm here now and am very eager to meet furs in the area.  I work in north-central Phoenix and am currently in temp housing in the same area, but I'm willing to drive wherever for a furmeet, even if said furmeet is just saying hi over a cup of joe at a Starbucks somewhere.

Tho I am a gamer, so a furmeet + a party game or something would be utterly awesome.


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I'm North Phoenix as well.


----------



## Scarborough (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm NE Phoenix, by the Scottsdale 101.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2009)

For those who live in (or near) the Phoenix area who've yet to post (or those who have posted but who haven't checked PMs lately)--

I'm building an e-mail list of Phoenix-area furs so we can better coordinate and plan to meet.  I have enough furs on the list for the first e-mailing (which I'll send 30 seconds after making this post.)  But my hope is to meet someplace public & frequently enough that people feel welcome to show up as they like.  This is about as informal as it gets.  If someone can't make it one week, the next meet will be soon enough that they can always show up for the next one.

The reason I'm doing this via e-mail is that FA's PM system limits me to 5 recipients for any message, and there is no "reply to all" option.  Also, if (God forbid) FA were to go belly-up again, we can still keep in touch with each other.

If you'd like to be a part of this & haven't PM'd me your e-mail addy yet, feel free to do so!  The more the merrier.


----------

